# 

## pawelpol

Witam. Jesteśmy z małżonką świeżo po ślubie. Ja wychowany w blokowisku, żona w domu. Historyjka standardowa, działeczka pod miastem od teściów, plan budować się, rodzinka chętna do pomocy, dużo fachowców - czyli budowa domu systemem gospodarczym, a konkretniej własnymi siłami. 
Obecnie jesteśmy na etapie projektu, oczekiwania na warunki. Chcemy coś podobnego: http://www.galeriadomow.pl/projekty-...wiowej-14.html

I teraz pojawiają się moje pytania do doświadczonych, ale forumowiczów, żeby mieć konkretny pogląd jak to jest w praktyce  :Smile:  

W naszym projekcie będą małe zmiany. Chcemy kuchnię od "salonu" oddzielić ścianą i zamiast salonu mieć tam sypialnię. Natomiast salon będzie na półpiętrze - nad garażem - czyli 40m kw. Widzi Wam się tak wielki salon? Nie zgubimy się w nim? ja się wychowałem w mieszkaniu 2p mającym 42m... Doliczając jego powierzchnię wychodzi dom ok. 180m. Chcieliśmy dużo mniejszy, ale bierzemy pod uwagę że góra nie będzie wykończona, a potem jak pojawią się dzieci, to powoli się będize wykńczać... a góra tak na prawdę 
będzie osobnym mieszkaniem, więc w przyszłości ktoś mógłby tam zamieszkać.

Druga sprawa. Wybudowanie tego domu bez większych nakładów na robociznę widzi Wam się w kwocie ok. 150tys zł do dachu i okien? Plus potem jeszcze ok. 50tys, żeby wykończyć dół tak, żeby szło zamieszkać, a potem powoli reszta.. 

Z góry dzięki Panowie za odpowiedzi  :Smile:  Oczywiście, jak jesienią ruszymy, to zakładam dziennik budowy i wszystko będę  Wam relacjonował. Póki co jesteśmy na etapie liczenia czy nas stać na taki rarytas wielki  :Smile:

----------


## dorkaS

> Z góry dzięki *Panowie* za odpowiedzi  Oczywiście, jak jesienią ruszymy, to zakładam dziennik budowy i wszystko będę  Wam relacjonował. Póki co jesteśmy na etapie liczenia czy nas stać na taki rarytas wielki


Szowinista.

----------


## beton44

Tradycyjnie. Kasy macie mało.

A projekt kosztowny że haha - garaż w bryle /30 dodatkowych metrów do budowy/, skomplikowany dach, wykusze, balkony itp...
To jest projekt w kosztach pół miliona ?

Co budować -  celować w "stodołę"...

----------


## pawelpol

Pierwszy wpis i taka gada  :sad:  pardon  mile Panie   :Smile:

----------


## pawelpol

Gafa* 
#beton44,  wg kosztorysu na stronie materiały ok 180tys. Jednak w hurtowni niedaleko pustaki i beton są sporo tańsze. Niektóre materiały tez. Bryle nieco zmienimy. Nie będzie na pewno wykuszu.  Co tu może kosztować pół mln? Bez piwnic tym bardziej

----------


## beton44

Zobaczysz po budowie, co kosztowało  :stir the pot:

----------


## dorkaS

> Gafa*


No....

Ale serio, to słuchaj Betona. 
Albo spójrz na mój projekt w dzienniku. 
Bardzo podobny, tylko metraż ciut większy.
Spojrzałam z ciekawości do mojego budowlanego excela, jeślibyś nawet nie świrował z oknami, podłogami i oknami oraz elewacją jak ja, to góra zaoszczędzisz 50 tys. 
Nie mam kuchni, nie mam schodów, góra praktycznie kompletnie nieruszona. Brak bramy garażowej, balkonów  i innych elementów.  Po urwaniu z cennika tego co wymieniałam, dalej to, co mówi beton utrzymane jest  w mocy.

A przy okazji, bardzo niska wysokość parteru ( w przeciwieństwie do piętra) te 40 m2 zginie Ci wizualnie i dawać będzie mało sympatyczny efekt. Przynajmniej o 10-20 cm podniosłabym parter.

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> Z góry dzięki Panowie za odpowiedzi


Ja już wybudowałem domek - wypisz, wymaluj - jak ten twój wymarzony. 
Od dwóch lat już w nim mieszkamy z małżonką  :smile: 
Powierzchnia użytkowa - ok. 120 m.kw. (mogę wysłać fotkę na priv).
Obecnie "dobijamy" do 400 tys. zł (i to przy *znacznym* udziale pracy własnej)  :sad:  
I jeszcze nadal jest sporo do zrobienia (górna łazienka, ogrodzenie 20 m od strony ulicy, kostka przed wjazdem do garażu i kilka pomniejszych prac)..
Pozdr.

----------


## sylwekr

200 tys... według mnie da radę, ale 100% praca własna i bez szaleństw typu rekuperacja, pompa ciepła, okna energooszczędne, kominek itp. Jeśli założysz budować minimalistycznie i wszystko sam to jest szansa w podobnej kwocie zmieścić się, ale czy będziesz z takiego domu zadowolony... z najtańszych materiałów, najtańsze wykończenia + duzy koszt ogrzewania, bo oczywiście na ociepleniu też musisz max oszczędzić, jeśli to droga do spełnienia marzeń to brnij ją. Ja buduje parterówkę - "stodołę"100m2 wszystko sam i budżet planuję wyższy niż ty, jak coś zostanie... to najwyżej auto zmienię  :wink: , .... lepiej tak niż zacząć budowę i jej nie skończyć, w moich okolicach stanów surowych wiele stoi, a niektóre to już chyba do wyburzenia a nie do wykańczania nadają sie.

----------


## pawelpol

Ja założyłem stan do dachu i okien 150 tys., następnie ok 50 do minimum zamieszkania . To jest 200. A potem to wiadomo,  jeden będzie miał bramę reczna inny obie na pilota. Jeden parkiet,  drugi panele,  jeden gładzie,  drugi płyty KG. Jeden meble za 6000 inny za 2500. Stad  zrozumiem  ze może wyjść i pół miliona ale licząc płot  z najwyższej  pólki,  kostkę brukowa, system pompy cieplnej i co jeszcze. . Mnie póki co interesuje stan do dachu i wykończenie  dołu  żeby szlo w końcu na swoim zamieszkać  :smile:  co do ogrzewania to ekogroszek. Piec dodatkowo z 10tys. zarabiam nie najmniej,  wiec potem powoli sobie poradzę jakoś. . 

Dzięki za aktywne odpowiedzi   :Smile:

----------


## jajmar

> Ja założyłem stan do dachu i okien 150 tys., następnie ok 50 do minimum zamieszkania . To jest 200.


Do dachu to znaczy bez dachu, to dasz radę. Z dachem będzie problem w tym budżecie.  

200 do zamieszkania mało realne. Dołożysz jeszcze z 80-100 do zamieszkania i dasz radę zamieszkać na dole.

----------


## pawelpol

Jeżeli liczysz w tym 30% koszt robocizny firm budowlanych.  Bo jeśli same materiały to nie wiem co masz na myśli ze tyle kosztuje. Chyba ze ewentualnie z elewacja, ale to raczej robi się w końcowym etapie przy wykańczaniu

----------


## jajmar

pawelpol - wybuduj za te 150+50 opisz to i pokaż innym. Zapytałeś czy realne odpowiedziałem zgodnie z tym co uważam i zgodnie z moim doświadczeniem i zawodowym i prywatnym. Nie mam ochoty i siły Cię przekonywać. 

Jeszcze jedno pomysł salonu nad garażem to totalna porażka funkcjonalna. Przemyśl to jeszcze.

----------


## pawelpol

Dlaczego porażka?  Ja nie mam zamiaru wyklocac  swoich racji  :smile:  jedynie mowie na podstawie tego co sprawdzałem  po cenach materiałów. . I połowę większe podawane przez Was koszty mnie zaskakują   :Smile:

----------


## sylwekr

Stan do dachu i okien.. czyli "surowy zamknięty"za 150 tys ta część jest bardziej realna niż w 50 tys za: tynki, ocieplenie elewacji, podłogi, stropu, instalacje co, wod kan, elektryczną, kotłownię itd...a jeszcze do zamieszkania to trzeba by chociaż łazienkę wykończyć, kuchnię i min 1 pokój... Ja spotkałem się ze stwierdzeniem, że stan surowy zamknięty to ok 40% kosztów budowy, jak jest i jak u mnie wyjdzie nie wiem, za ok 2 lata mam nadzieję, że będę bogatszy o to doświadczenie
Z tego co widzę nawet jak by 100 osób napisało, że za te pieniądze nie wybudujesz tego domu to i tak uparcie będziesz twierdził - "ja wybuduje". Nie ma sensu dalsza dyskusja "da się czy nie", bierz się za robotę i buduj, w kwestach technicznych wielu forumowiczów na pewno Ci pomoże, a jak wybudujesz to pochwal się ile budowa kosztowała.

----------


## Bejaro

Salon w tym miejscu to porażka z tym też się zgadzam-latanie z każdą szklanką i talerzem po schodach,do tego zimno  od garażu,a z 40 m zgodnie z rzutem robi się 25 przez skosy które ustawności mu nie dodadzą.

50 000 na wykończenie jest nierealne tak jak napisane wyżej plus ocieplenie dachu,styropian w podłogę a ocieplenie elewacji tez zrobić trzeba styropian siatka klej też kosztuje,bo chyba nie będziesz grzać w zimie bez ocieplenia.

Poczytaj watki dom za 200 tyś i dzienniki samorobów zobaczysz ile co kosztuje.

A same papiery i koszty przyłączy dają niezłą sumkę.

----------


## dorkaS

Jeszcze pytanie czym będziesz chciał ogrzewać? nawet jak tradycyjnie to grzejniki też kosztują, nie wspominając o urządzeniach do ich rozruchu.
U mnie są kable elektryczne, tam gdzie są płytki. Na razie nie ma grzejników, bo nie wystarczyło. Dwie kozy ratunkowe dają szansę na podniesienie temperatury, ale trzeba koło nich non-stop latać. 

Bez wylewek i tynków/kartongipsów nie dasz rady.

Zdziwisz się ile kosztują najtańsze gniazdka, elektryka, hydraulika i insze instalacje. 

Wykończenie to nie płytki, półeczki i inne drobiazgi - ale tynki, wylewki i instalacje. 

O ociepleniu zewnętrznym nawet nie wspominając.

----------


## jajmar

> Dlaczego porażka?  Ja nie mam zamiaru wyklocac  swoich racji  jedynie mowie na podstawie tego co sprawdzałem  po cenach materiałów. . I połowę większe podawane przez Was koszty mnie zaskakują


To napisz ile (i za ile) w wycenie stanu surowego która sobie zrobiłeś masz przewidzianych:
- desek szalunkowych
-stempli
-gwoździ, wkrętów
-izolację poziomą ścian
-izolacje poziomą posadzek
-izolację pionową ścian fundamentowych -przeciw wodną, i cieplną
-ile kosztuje wynajem lub zakup rusztowania
-ile kosztują łopatki, kielnie poziomice i inne

Budując samemu czy tam z "wujkami" musisz posiadać sprzęt swój lub wynajmować.

To tylko kilka pozycji z początku budowy, napisz czy brałeś je w wycenie pod uwagę.

----------


## fotohobby

> Dlaczego porażka?  Ja nie mam zamiaru wyklocac  swoich racji  jedynie mowie na podstawie tego co sprawdzałem  po cenach materiałów. . I połowę większe podawane przez Was koszty mnie zaskakują


A co to znaczy, ze masz w hurtowni "tańsze pustaki i beton"
Pominając juz fakt, że to niewielka cześć wydatków, to pochwał sie tymi cenami.porównamy.

----------


## malwusia

W tym domu sam garaż i pom.gosp. mają *40 m2.*  
Bardzo wiele osób zbudowało domki zaledwie 2x większe od tego garażu ( np. "Mały" Muratora, Z71, Z7), wydając cały twój planowany budżet, metodą gospodarczą, z tanim wykończeniem. Poczytaj te wątki i przemyśl raz jeszcze temat. 

Inna sprawa, to czy na pewno chcecie mieszkać wiele lat jak podczas remontu? Dla mnie byłby to koszmar, ciągły bałagan, kurz, pył, wnoszenie materiałów na górę przez wykończony już dół. Zero komfortu.

----------


## qosek

Hmmm
Dopiero spojrzalem na ten projekt i jest on baaaaardzo podobny do Rododendronów 6 G2.
Ja aktualnie buduje 6 G2N (rozni sie ksztaltem wykuszu), powiekszonym o 70cm (wiec dlugosc budynku jest mniejsza od twojej o 30cm), z podniesiona scianka kolankowa o 20cm (czyli mam 100 cm zamiast Twoich 110 cm).
Mnie koszt stanu SUROWEGO OTWARTEGO wyjdzie 170 000zl (fakt - wzialem ekipe - robocizna to 20 000 [po znajomosci] dla murarzy i jakies 15 000 za robocizne dachu - czyli materialy to 135 000 zl [YTONG 24 cm]). Czyli to juz prawie jest Twoj limit (fakt- pewnie z 5000 moglbys zaoszczedzic na gorszej dachowce, kolejne 5000 na gorszym materiale budowlanym - daje Ci to z 125 000)
Do tego okna .... 
- dachowe - w projekcie masz 2, ale jezeli chcesz miec salon "na strychu" to musisz tam dolozyc jeszcze pare okien (samo 150x150 nie wystarcza - bylem, widzialem) - sztuka kosztuje min. 500zl (czyli juz masz 1000 zgodnie z projektem, 3000 jezeli dolozysz okna "na strych")
- normalne - u Ciebie nie liczylem, u siebie mam 7 okien, 6 drzwi balkonowych + wykusz. Min cene jaka widzialem (przez przypadek podeslali mi wycene z pakietem 2 szybowym i badziwnymi profilami) - 13 000 (ja biore 3-szsybowe na rozsadnych profilach - 23 000)
- drzwi - licz nawet 500 zl od sztuki (stalowe) - masz 2 sztuki - 1000
- bramy garazowe - z 4 000
- ocieplenie - przy badziewnym styropianie (styropian, siatka, klej, profile, robocizna, etc) - moze zejdziesz to 60zl/m2 - masz tych metrow tak z 200 -> kolejne 12 000
- do tego policz posadzki, tynki, ocieplenie dachu

Bez szans

----------


## turalyon

Ja mam " dom w lukrecji 2 " - prawie to samo co twoje tylko bez garażu. Budowane naprawde oszczędnnie jeśli chodzi o robocizna - po znajomości - stan deweloperski (od biedy można w tym mieszkać jak sie dorobi do tego łazienke i kuchnie) wyniósł mnie 300tys. Oszczędzić mozesz troche na oknach i dachu dając blache zamiast ceramiki - powiedzmy nawet 30tys - to daje 270 minus wykonczenie piętra - 250tyś. Do tego dochodzi garaż w stanie niewykończonym nawet to 50tys - minimum 300tys

----------


## kemot_p

> W tym domu sam garaż i pom.gosp. mają *40 m2.*  
> Bardzo wiele osób zbudowało domki zaledwie 2x większe od tego garażu ( np. "Mały" Muratora, Z71, Z7), wydając cały twój planowany budżet, metodą gospodarczą, z tanim wykończeniem. Poczytaj te wątki i przemyśl raz jeszcze temat.


Zgadzam się z przedmówcami, sam obecnie przeglądam różne projekty - na dom jaki ja planuję (ok.130-140mkw, garaż dwustanowiskowy, bryła raczej prosta), czyli podobnie jak ty trzeba liczyć co najmniej 350 tyś. (ja chciałbym się zmieścić w 400) więc dysponując budżetem takim jakim dysponujesz powinieneś poszukać innego projektu. Zresztą w linku, który podałeś jest kosztorys, który wcale nie jest zawyżony. Może "Mały" Muratora jest zbyt minimalistyczny, ale rzuć okiem na ten:
http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...2678,0%2C0.htm. Wg muratora stan surowy za 150 tyś zł. _(Nie ujęto kosztów: przygotowania placu budowy oraz ogrodzenia, działki, przyłączy, wykończenia wewnętrznego)_ - kosztorys SSZ wydaje się realny.
P.S. Ile docelowo osób ma mieszkać w Twoim domu?

----------


## qosek

hmm
w tym kosztorysie mi brakuje elementów takich jak:
- posadzki
- tynki wewnętrzne
- zrodla ciepla (kominek, piec, etc) (tak, wiem - zwykle tego nie ma w wycenach)

Do tego prosze o zwrocenie uwagi, ze sa to koszty NETTO

----------


## kemot_p

> hmm
> w tym kosztorysie mi brakuje elementów takich jak:
> - posadzki
> - tynki wewnętrzne
> - zrodla ciepla (kominek, piec, etc) (tak, wiem - zwykle tego nie ma w wycenach)
> 
> Do tego prosze o zwrocenie uwagi, ze sa to koszty NETTO


No bo to jest kosztorys stany surowego zamkniętego.

----------


## pawelpol

Dziękuję za proszone sprowadzenie na ziemię  :Smile:  zdaje sobie sprawę z tego ze nie będę pierwszy który wybuduje taniej niż wszyscy  :Smile:  

Jeśli chodzi o planowana ilość lokatorów to żona i ja plus  planowane (lub nie  :Smile:  ) dzieci. I w przyszłości moi rodzice. Chcieliśmy coś z opcją poddasza w formie oddzielnego mieszkania.  Na przyszłość. Z myślą o dzieciach.

Jeśli chodzi o sprzęty to większość sprzętów mam dostępna.  Choćby rusztowanie,  wiertarke,  wkretarke,  młot,  pile, dźwig do pustaków. I wiele innych 

Jednak mimo wszystko nie zniecheciliście mnie.  Z tym  salonem nad garażami  macie trochę racji  ale chciałem go dźwignac do 1.3m do skosu. A do kuchni kawałek drogi to racja. Ale zastapi  to balkon na ogród i prze piękna łąkę i las  :Smile:

----------


## fotohobby

> W tym domu sam garaż i pom.gosp. mają *40 m2.*  
> Bardzo wiele osób zbudowało domki zaledwie 2x większe od tego garażu ( np. "Mały" Muratora, Z71, Z7), wydając cały twój planowany budżet, metodą gospodarczą, z tanim wykończeniem. Poczytaj te wątki i przemyśl raz jeszcze temat. 
> 
> Inna sprawa, to czy na pewno chcecie mieszkać wiele lat jak podczas remontu? Dla mnie byłby to koszmar, ciągły bałagan, kurz, pył, wnoszenie materiałów na górę przez wykończony już dół. Zero komfortu.


Dla mnie to niewyobrażalne, nawet takie "drobiazgi", jak brak wykończenia elewacji tynkiem, kostki na podjeździe, czy ogrodzenia działki ładnym schludnym płotem.
Widzę takich domów sporo - czasem nawet bryle maja niebrzydką, ale elewacja z szarego kleju (juz z pęknięciami), na podjeżdzie Sachara/bagno w zależności od pory roku, przed tym siatka i przechylające sie, tymczasowe słupki.
I tak przez  5-6 lat od wprowadzenia....

----------


## marchew

*pawepol* - nie masz jeszcze dzieci, a już dla nich na zapas mieszkanie budujesz ?  :smile: 
jak rodzice kiedyś mają mieszkać z Wami - to raczej parterówka, w której można wydzielić część (starość a schody; możliwość oddzielnego wejścia).

Poczytaj wątki: dom za 200 tysięcy, czy warto marzyć; dom za 300 tysięcy
Na dziś masz po prostu za mały budżet na zamiary.
Ale masz wysokie dochody. Więc może warto odczekać ze 3 lata? W tym czasie się dokształcisz (chociażby na tym forum) z budownictwa i odłożysz fundusze.
No i przemyślisz owe zamiary. Nie ma co na chybcika wybierać projektu domu. To jest jedna z najważniejszych decyzji.

No i jeszcze inna kwestia - dużo masz zamiar zrobić sam z rodziną jak rozumiem. Jak dużo? Czy rodzina i Ty będziecie mieli na to czas? Jak dużo czasu? Po pracy zawodowej? To ile to lat będzie trwało?

w każdym razie: powodzenia  :smile:

----------


## ezg2014

Nie masz szans wybudować domu w kwocie , jaką podałeś, co inni użytkownicy już udowodnili. Ja budowałem wynajmując ekipy. Materiał czasami kupowałem, a czasami był na głowie ekip. Zwykle jest tak, że robocizna kosztuje mniej więcej tyle co materiał na nią. Przed budową ktoś powiedział mi, że jeżeli będę budował tak jak opisałem to powyżej, to do stanu "do wprowadzenia" (tak żeby wnieść meble, ogrodzenie i podjazdy zrobione) zamknę się w kwocie 3000-3200zł/m2 podłogi. Nie powierzchni użytkowej, całkowitej itp. tylko podłogi łącznie z garażem, kotłownią... Na szczęście posłuchałem i nawet zmieniłem projekt na mniejszy.

----------


## pawelpol

Poddasze musi być  :Smile:  Jeśli chodzi o budżet, to na chwilę obecną mamy ok. 100k, do przyszłej wiosny dozbieramy jeszcze ok. 50-60, także będzie za co zacząć budować. Potem zostaje nam ok. 4-5tys miesięcznie więc z miesiąca na miesiąc coś tam będzie napływać... Jak będzie moment, gdy staniemy w miejscu być może trzeba będzie się poratować kredytem, chociaż wolelibyśmy kosztem dłuższej budowy uniknąć go  :Smile:  A na koniec jak już będziemy mieli możliwość moich rodziców ściągnąć do naszego domu, to się sprzeda mieszkanie za 130tys. i będzie za co wykończyć resztę (elewacja, wykończenie poddasza, płot, balustrady, itp)
Jeżeli chodzi o czas na budowę, to będą dwie-trzy osoby mające czas nieograniczony plus dochodzących kilka osób na weekendy i grubsze roboty. Nie mówię że wszystko damy radę sami, na pewno do dachu trzeba będzie firmę wziąć.

----------


## malwusia

> Dziękuję za proszone sprowadzenie na ziemię  zdaje sobie sprawę z tego ze nie będę pierwszy który wybuduje taniej niż wszyscy  
> 
> *Jeśli chodzi o planowana ilość lokatorów to żona i ja plus  planowane (lub nie  ) dzieci. I w przyszłości moi rodzice. Chcieliśmy coś z opcją poddasza w formie oddzielnego mieszkania.  Na przyszłość. Z myślą o dzieciach.*
> 
> Jeśli chodzi o sprzęty to większość sprzętów mam dostępna.  Choćby rusztowanie,  wiertarke,  wkretarke,  młot,  pile, dźwig do pustaków. I wiele innych 
> 
> Jednak mimo wszystko nie zniecheciliście mnie.  Z tym  salonem nad garażami  macie trochę racji  ale chciałem go dźwignac do 1.3m do skosu. A do kuchni kawałek drogi to racja. Ale zastapi  to balkon na ogród i prze piękna łąkę i las


Ten projekt się do tego nie nadaje. Oddzielne mieszkanie to dwie osobne kuchnie i neutralne wejścia/korytarze. A nawet  i to bywa najczęściej złym rozwiązaniem. 
A co do kosztów, to rozumiem, że pewno macie własny las, wiatrak albo kolektory, auto co jeździ na wodę i pracę zawodową, która się sama wykonuje, bo doba ma przecież tylko 24 godziny  :wink:  
A tak serio, to szkoda by mi było marnować taki fajny etap w życiu na grzebanie się w budowę grubo ponad możliwości. Co ta żona będzie z Ciebie miała  :wink:

----------


## jajmar

> Jednak mimo wszystko nie zniecheciliście mnie.  Z tym  salonem nad garażami  macie trochę racji  ale chciałem go dźwignac do 1.3m do skosu. A do kuchni kawałek drogi to racja. Ale zastapi  to balkon na ogród i prze piękna łąkę i las


Chyba nikt tu piszący nie chce inwestora zniechęcać, ale warto uświadomić na tym etapie szczególnie uczulić na kwestie finansowe. 

Balkon to wydatek i problemy w domu mało kto go potem użytkuje

----------


## pawelpol

jakim kosztem może być balkon?

----------


## kemot_p

> Potem zostaje nam ok. 4-5tys miesięcznie więc z miesiąca na miesiąc coś tam będzie napływać...


Tyle masz zamiar odkładać co miesiąc na budowę, czy za tyle żyć?
Z tego co piszesz to masz teraz 100, do przyszłej wiosny nazbierasz 50. Rozumiem, że do kolejnej dozbierasz kolejne 50?

----------


## kemot_p

> jakim kosztem może być balkon?


Balkonu nie buduj, balkon sprawdza się w bloku, w domu już niekoniecznie. Wiem z doświadczenia - w moim domu rodzinnym wcale nie był używany.

----------


## pawelpol

> Tyle masz zamiar odkładać co miesiąc na budowę, czy za tyle żyć?


tyle odkładamy na budowę. przy dobrym miesiącu dochodzi do 6 tys, bo rodzice tez troche dorzucaja

Przeglądając nieco mniejsze fajnie też wygląda takie cos:
http://www.galeriadomow.pl/projekty-...ysowej-24.html

Bez jaskółek, jedynie kotłownię bym za garaż przeniósł, a łazienka i pralnia większa.

----------


## kemot_p

> tyle odkładamy na budowę. przy dobrym miesiącu dochodzi do 6 tys, bo rodzice tez troche dorzucaja
> 
> Przeglądając nieco mniejsze fajnie też wygląda takie cos:
> http://www.galeriadomow.pl/projekty-...ysowej-24.html
> 
> Bez jaskółek, jedynie kotłownię bym za garaż przeniósł, a łazienka i pralnia większa.


Eeee to luz.... (ja się staram miesięcznie ok 3,5k odkładać i się przymierzam do domu za 400k, więc Ty spokojnie dasz radę)
Skoro masz już 100k odłożone i jesteś w stanie odkładać 50k rocznie to w zasadzie możesz budować każdy dom.
Więc ten przy modrzewiowej spokojnie zbudujesz, a że jeszcze dodatkowo masz mieszkanie do spieniężenia to Twoja sytuacja jest całkiem inna niż wynikało z pierwszego postu  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

> tyle odkładamy na budowę. przy dobrym miesiącu dochodzi do 6 tys, bo rodzice tez troche dorzucaja


No to weź kredyt na 10 lat, wybuduj szybko i bez nadmiernych kompromisów, jeśli chodzi o materiały (to się często mści), sprzedaj mieszkanie i przeznacz te środki na częściowa, szybszą spłatę.

----------


## kemot_p

> No to weź kredyt na 10 lat, wybuduj szybko i bez nadmiernych kompromisów, jeśli chodzi o materiały (to się często mści), sprzedaj mieszkanie i przeznacz te środki na częściowa, szybszą spłatę.


Dokładnie, przy Twoich dochodach nie ma sensu budować "latami". Lepiej "latami" spłacać kredyt.

----------


## fotohobby

> jakim kosztem może być balkon?


Stal, beton, drzwi, izolacja wodna, gres, klej, fugi, poręcz, odprowadzenie wody...
policz sobie.

----------


## dorkaS

> jakim kosztem może być balkon?


Zerowym, zerowym.

Wylana płyta, więc już nie pamiętam nawet ile. 
Weżmy taki prosty, jeden z moich, ca. rozmiar 1.40mx 6,10m. 
Długość barierek na wys. ok 1.5m, co by się tak całkiem prosto nie wypadało, to tylko 7.90m bieżącego. Przeciętny koszt takiej sobie balustrady z montażem to jakieś 300 zł. 
Czyli mamy 2370.
Obróbki blacharskie zrobią się same czyii koszt blachy jakieś 200-300zł 
czyli mamy 2670.
Ocieplenie, otynkowanie z dołu, hydroizolacja, drobiazgi, pi razy oko z 500zł.
Płytki, jakieś byle jakie 10.37m2 x 40zł - 400zł.
Kleje do płytek, fuga, jakieś 200zł.

czyli mamy 3760.
W zasadzie pikuś, pan pikuś. Tylko jako osobny element. Jeśli włączysz funckję sumowania, to Ci zaczną mroczki latać przed oczyma.

Jakie ogrzewanie planujecie?

----------


## pawelpol

Ekogroszek. Kaloryfery i w salonie i łazience podłogowka

----------


## bowess

Kurczę - znam sporo przykładów takiego podejścia budowlanego. Jak dla mnie to nie jest dobre, ale ludzie wchodzą w to i jakoś sobie w tych "przyszłościowych" domach radzą. Faktycznie częste jest nastawienie, że dzieci wykończą górę, jak będą dorosłe, zrobią elewację jak będą dorosłe, zrobią sobie balustrady na balkonach, zrobią ogrodzenie od frontu, wstawią okna połaciowe, które z oszczędności zostały wykreślone z projektu. Itp. itd...
Często te "dzieci" to najczęściej obecnie posiadany przez młodych Polaków jedynak. W wieku co najwyżej przedszkolnym.

Pojawiają się jakieś tam frustracje, elementy niezadowolenia, ale jakoś się tę tacę niesie.  :smile: 
Koszty ogrzewania domu "na raty" są wyższe. Nie mieszkasz, tylko latami wykańczasz. Jeżeli jesteś z bloku, to może Cię to zacząć maksymalnie wnerwiać po dość krótkim czasie. Nie usiądziesz sobie po pracy w ogródku czy przed telewizorkiem, bo coś ciągle trzeba - panele kłaść, opaskę zrobić, regipsować, gniazdka montować.
Na własne oczy widziałam grzyb w takim nowym domu - pojawił się na ścianach przyległych do zimnej klatki schodowej zamkniętej drzwiami.

Nie wiem, jakie macie stosunki z rodzicami. My z mężem mamy bardzo dobre, ale żadną miarą nie chcielibyśmy tworzyć w nowym domu jednego gospodarstwa domowego. Kto gotuje, kto sprząta, kto decyduje w sprawach domowych, kto za co płaci? Zarówno z mamą jak i z teściową mam inne podejście do porządków, trochę inny styl przygotowywania posiłków, nawet inny rytm dobowy. Pewnie dużo zależy od charakteru - dla mnie niekomfortowe jest zarówno wejście w rolę wiecznego dziecka w takim układzie, jak i narzucanie swojego stylu życia dorosłym i starszym ode mnie ludziom. Inna sytuacja to współmieszkanie z rodzicem/rodzicami, a inna zapewnienie opieki, gdy rodzic jest schorowany. Obie trudne, każda na inne sposoby.

Pomysł z salonem nad garażem dla mnie słaby. Wiem, że są (bywałam), zwłaszcza na wsiach domy, gdzie dół jest do mieszkania, a góra "reprezentacyjna". Tam jednakże oprócz kuchni dolnej, takiej do roboty, jest też bardziej elegancka kuchnia górna, z której serwuje się dania podczas imprez. Oczywiście trzeba je wcześniej poprzynosić z dołu. Zmywanie po imprezie w kuchni dolnej ma się rozumieć.  :smile: 
Te domy mają również balkony, bo ludzie na wsiach chcieli mieć tak jak miastowi. W domu jednorodzinnym balkon to bezmyślna kalka balkonu blokowego. W moim najbliższym sąsiedztwie dwa domy mają balkony. Na obu w tym roku widziałam sąsiadki po jeden raz - jedna wiosną zamiatała, a druga niedawno myła roletę zewnętrzną.

I wiedz, że często starsze pokolenie doradza właśnie w ten rzucik - oni tak budowali, ich domy mają taką funkcjonalność, takie elementy, obsługowe kotłownie, klasyczne grzejniki, wentylację grawitacyjną. Jest to forma szukania społecznego potwierdzenia swoich wyborów. Współczesne domy oferują inne rozwiązania, bardziej dopasowane do aktualnego stylu życia, nieporównywalnie bardziej energooszczędne. Czy Ty lub Twoja żona obsługiwaliście kiedyś kotłownię na zasadzie, że jest to wyłącznie na waszej głowie?
Pooglądajcie domy na żywo i na forum, poczytajcie, pomyślcie. Nie ma się co rzucać jak szczerbaty na marchew. W międzyczasie kapitał początkowy będzie sobie rósł. Na razie tego zagadnienia nie tykam, bo uważam, że niedobra jest ta przesadna przyszłościowość i rozwiązania funkcjonalno - techniczne poprzedniego pokolenia.

----------


## Arturo72

> Ekogroszek. Kaloryfery i w salonie i łazience podłogowka


No to widać,że nie chcesz budować tanio a wręcz przeciwnie  :smile:

----------


## jajmar

> Ekogroszek. Kaloryfery i w salonie i łazience podłogowka


Nie wiem na ile to świadoma decyzja ten węgiel, skoro jak mówisz jesteś z bloku. Przemyśl to jeszcze bo to kiepskie rozwiązanie. 
A czym chcesz grzać CWU latem ?

----------


## pawelpol

Tez groszkiem. Tutaj jest Śląsk , także wiecie  :Smile:  a co innego byście proponowali?

----------


## fotohobby

Gazu nie masz ? 
Jeśli zrezygnujesz z kominów, miejsca na składowanie opału, to powietrzna pompa ciepła nie wyjdzie szczególnie drogo.

----------


## Arturo72

> Tez groszkiem. Tutaj jest Śląsk , także wiecie  a co innego byście proponowali?


A ja tyż z hanysowa i na ekosyf nie mogę patrzeć chociaż rylem nie byłem  :wink: 
I też blokman od 42 lat  :smile: 
I mam 4 kopalnie w promieniu 10km  :wink:

----------


## kemot_p

> Tez groszkiem. Tutaj jest Śląsk , także wiecie  a co innego byście proponowali?


No tak mam żonę ze Śląska. U Was zwlasza u rdzennych mieszkańców model wielopokoleniowych domów to częste zjawisko, tylko musisz poszukać innego projektu - szukaj domów dwupokoleniowych. Co do ekogroszku to rozumiem że macie kilka ton z deputatow? 
P.S. siedzę teraz na weselu szwagra w Mikołowie więc pozdro z samego serca Oberschläsing.

----------


## jajmar

> P.S. siedzę teraz na weselu szwagra w Mikołowie więc pozdro z samego serca Oberschläsing.


To chyba mało wódki na tym weselu i panny brzydkie skoro w necie komentujesz.

----------


## pawelpol

Heh a ja w Ustroniu z Małżonka  odpoczywam  :Smile:   Czytamy Wasze odpowiedzi i myślimy  :smile:  co do węgla. . Nie mowie ze mamy z deputatu,  bo nie, jednak cała rodzina tak grzeje domy,  mamy pogląd jak wyglądaja piece na ekogroszek  i na nasze realia wygląda to nieźle.  Gazu nie chcemy w ogóle.  Wodę da się ogrzewać spokojniet , dużo na to nie idzie.  A zima  tez wcale ekogroszek tak dużo nie wychodzi . A przynajmniej wiemy "z czym to się je". Jednak stwierdzamy stanowczo  ze przesadzilismy z metrazem bo z pokojem nad garażami wychodzi 190m. Ale już dom przy cyprysowej 24 wygląda bardziej w zasięgu.  Ale blacha na rąbek  jakoś mi się nie widzi. Pewnie się mocno tłucze przy deszczu,  a i jak urwie  to cały płat a nie tylko parę dachówek   :razz:  (chyba?)

----------


## jajmar

Policz od tyłu , 190 - 40 (garaż)- ~60 (pom. dla rodziców) =90m2 jak na dom dla rodziny z dziećmi - mało.

----------


## Arturo72

> Nie mowie ze mamy z deputatu,  bo nie, jednak cała rodzina tak grzeje domy,  mamy pogląd jak wyglądaja piece na ekogroszek  i na nasze realia wygląda to nieźle.  Gazu nie chcemy w ogóle.  Wodę da się ogrzewać spokojniet , dużo na to nie idzie.  A zima  tez wcale ekogroszek tak dużo nie wychodzi . A przynajmniej wiemy "z czym to się je".


Cóż,czyli wiesz,że nic nie wiesz  :wink: 
Sąsiad też na ekosyf nie da sobie powiedzieć złego słowa...bo ma ciepło  :wink: 
A to,że spałił 3t ekosyfu za rok w mniejszym domu ode mnie za który zapłacił ok.2700zł a ja przez ten czas za to samo w większym zapłaciłem 1000zł to pokazuje jak inwestorzy nie mają pojęcia od czego zależą ich rachunki za ogrzewanie.
Swoją drogą,gdybym ogrzewał dom prądem to zapłaciłbym tyle co sąsiad grzejący ekosyfem w mniejszym domu  :wink: 
Ale on przynajmniej wie "z czym to się je" a że zacofany na maksa to inna kwestia  :wink:

----------


## kemot_p

> To chyba mało wódki na tym weselu i panny brzydkie skoro w necie komentujesz.


Dwumiesieczne dziecko jest moim partnerem :smile: , za ścianą muzyka, a ja z wózkiem jeżdżę od ściany do ściany. Na szczęście co jakiś czas ktoś wpada do mnie na jednego,albo dwa :wink:

----------


## pawelpol

Arturo 72, a mógłbyś coś konkretniej napisać czym grzejesz  i jaki był koszt instalacji i utrzymania ?

----------


## Arturo72

> Arturo 72, a mógłbyś coś konkretniej napisać czym grzejesz  i jaki był koszt instalacji i utrzymania ?


Zużycie energii na ogrzewanie z OZC jeszcze przed budową wyszło ok.5000kWh a cwu liczyłem na 4000kWh czyli rocznie na c.o+cwu poszłoby ok.9000kWh.
Chciałem grzać prądem gdzie instalacja to byłby koszt ok.4tys.zł i te 9000kWh rocznie dałyby ok.2700zł przy czym nie musiałem budować kotłowni i komina do niej czyli sporo kasy zaoszczędziłem.
Jako,że ceny powietrznych pomp spadły to za ok.10-12tys.zł więcej grzeje pompą powietrzną i z tych 9000kWh zrobiło się 3300kWh rocznie czyli jakiś 1000zł
Tak od dwóch sezonów i oczywiście nie mam kotłowni i komina też nie bo na etapie adaptacji wyrzuciłem go z projektu bo nie był do niczego potrzebny   :smile:  
Koszt utrzymania żaden od 2,5 roku.

----------


## kemot_p

> Nie mowie ze mamy z deputatu,  bo nie, jednak cała rodzina tak grzeje domy,  mamy pogląd jak wyglądaja piece na ekogroszek  i na nasze realia wygląda to nieźle.


W rodziny żony wszyscy grzeją węglem czy to w starych, czy nowych domach, ale tam w każdym z gospodarstw domowych średnio ponad 10 ton deputatu. Ty jak nie jesteś związany w branżą górniczą rozejrzyj się za innymi źródłami ogrzewania. Ja w Twojej sytuacji w ekogroszek bym się nie bawił.

----------


## malwusia

> Heh a ja w Ustroniu z Małżonka  odpoczywam   Czytamy Wasze odpowiedzi i myślimy  co do węgla. . Nie mowie ze mamy z deputatu,  bo nie, jednak cała rodzina tak grzeje domy,  mamy pogląd jak wyglądaja piece na ekogroszek  i na nasze realia wygląda to nieźle.  Gazu nie chcemy w ogóle.  Wodę da się ogrzewać spokojniet , dużo na to nie idzie.  A zima  tez wcale ekogroszek tak dużo nie wychodzi . A przynajmniej wiemy "z czym to się je". Jednak stwierdzamy stanowczo  ze przesadzilismy z metrazem bo z pokojem nad garażami wychodzi 190m. Ale już dom przy cyprysowej 24 wygląda bardziej w zasięgu.  Ale blacha na rąbek  jakoś mi się nie widzi. Pewnie się mocno tłucze przy deszczu,  a i jak urwie  to cały płat a nie tylko parę dachówek   (chyba?)



Dawno temu, jak wchodziłam na Czantorię, to przy ładnej pogodzie cały Ustroń było pięknie widać, a teraz jeden wielki syf, zasnuty czarnym dymem  :sad: 
Odechciewa się tam jeździć, a w sezonie grzewczym omijam szerokim łukiem, bo tam nie ma czym dychać. 
I wy chcecie sobie i dzieciom to we własnym, nowym domu zafundować... 
A gaz czemu nie? Bo pewno drogi? Drogi, jak się nim ogrzewa źle zbudowane domy. 


Czy  przesadziliście z metrażem to trudno uznać, bo to zależy, czy chcecie mieć z rodzicami wspólną kuchnię i salon czy też oddzielne. 

Są projekty na domy dwupokoleniowe, nawet malutkie, np.:
http://www.domdlaciebie.com.pl/proje...bazant,34.html


Póki co to kasy mało, wiedza zerowa, koncepcje palcem po wodzie pisane... Zapału za to nie brakuje  :smile:  
Nic tylko czytać, czytać i czytać, odkładać pieniądze i sto razy wszystko sobie przemyśleć, a będą większe szanse na to, że się uda  :smile:  


Podpisuję się obiema rękami pod tym, co napisała bowess.

----------


## dorkaS

> Dawno temu, jak wchodziłam na Czantorię, to przy ładnej pogodzie cały Ustroń było pięknie widać, a teraz jeden wielki syf, zasnuty czarnym dymem 
> Odechciewa się tam jeździć, a w sezonie grzewczym omijam szerokim łukiem, bo tam nie ma czym dychać. 
> .


No właśnie, bo te Hanysy z powszechnie stosowanych w latach 80 tych pomp ciepła na ekogroszek poprzestawiały.

Malwusia, a niby czym grzano w dawno temu, gdy wchodziłaś na Czantorię? Bo raczej nie drewnem. Chyba, że to tak dawno było.

----------


## malwusia

Myślę dorkaS, że grzali węglem i więcej niż teraz drewnem. Ale węgiel był tani, kopalnie fedrowały, każdy miał kogoś z deputatem, to nie palili przy okazji śmieci.

----------


## beton44

A skąd mieli wziąć te śmieci do palenia  - co to były za śmieci - trochę papieru, zresztą użytego do rozpalania.

Buty regenerowane przez szewca przez 10 lat, tak że raz na kilka lat było palenie butami.

Jak ktoś przywiózł z "zachodu" plastikową butelkę, to mu służyła jako kanister długie lata  :cool:

----------


## dorkaS

Tak na zdrowy rozum, nie bronię palących śmieciami, ale czy zdajecie sobie sprawę ile by trzeba ich nagromadzić, żeby palić non-stop? Ile pali się, a właściwie topi butelka typu pet? Ile karton, ile szmaty?  Z reguły opon w piecach się nie pali. Zważywszy, że wiele z tych domów jest przestawionych na gaz, to coś tu nie pasuje.
Tak jak gigantyczny letni smog w Krakowie spowodowany podobno setkami piecy opalanych węglem i szmatami. W lecie podkreślam.

----------


## jajmar

> Tak na zdrowy rozum, nie bronię palących śmieciami, ale czy zdajecie sobie sprawę ile by trzeba ich nagromadzić, żeby palić non-stop? Ile pali się, a właściwie topi butelka typu pet? Ile karton, ile szmaty?  Z reguły opon w piecach się nie pali. Zważywszy, że wiele z tych domów jest przestawionych na gaz, to coś tu nie pasuje.
> .


Nie sądzę aby tym palili non stop. 
Poddam pod rozwagę inna myśl, mam kocioł gazowy i produkuję 2-3 worki śmieci "plastików" od wywozu do wywozu 2-3 tygodnie (rodzina 4 osoby) w sąsiedztwie  sporo osób ma kotły "śmieciuchy" - śmieci plastików max 0,5 worka , rodziny często większe od mojej. Wieczorami często czuć smród palonego plastiku. Myślisz że oni to do lasu wożą?

----------


## dorkaS

Rozumiem, że ten zapach palonego plastiku to nie od Twojego kotła czuć?

Do lasu nie, bo ostatnimi czasy ludzie stali się leniwi. Na marginesie mnie osobiście zapach rozpalanego grilla  przypomina smród  palonego plastiku. Ale to znów lato, co z zimą?
Na zdrowy rozum, ile dziennie przy założeniu, że ludzie nie imprezują 7 dni w tygodni w pojedynczym gospodarstwie, gdzie z reguły nawet na wsi zwierząt na oczy od dawna nie widziano można zgromadzić śmieci. Szczerze mnie to nurtuje od długiego czasu, bo łatwo się mówi i powtarza o paleniu śmieci. Nie neguję, ale nie widzę tego ilościowo w przeliczeniu na poszczególne domy.

----------


## jajmar

> mam kocioł gazowy





> Rozumiem, że ten zapach palonego plastiku to nie od Twojego kotła czuć?


Czytaj ze zrozumieniem.

----------


## fotohobby

> Rozumiem, że ten zapach palonego plastiku to nie od Twojego kotła czuć?
> 
> Do lasu nie, bo ostatnimi czasy ludzie stali się leniwi. Na marginesie mnie osobiście zapach rozpalanego grilla  przypomina smród  palonego plastiku. Ale to znów lato, co z zimą?
> Na zdrowy rozum, ile dziennie przy założeniu, że ludzie nie imprezują 7 dni w tygodni w pojedynczym gospodarstwie, gdzie z reguły nawet na wsi zwierząt na oczy od dawna nie widziano można zgromadzić śmieci. Szczerze mnie to nurtuje od długiego czasu, bo łatwo się mówi i powtarza o paleniu śmieci. Nie neguję, ale nie widzę tego ilościowo w przeliczeniu na poszczególne domy.


Nam segregowane wywożą co miesiąc i mamy dwa-trzy wory. Butelki, pety itp oczywiście zgniecione.

----------


## dorkaS

> Czytaj ze zrozumieniem.


Spokojnie jajmar, czytam ze zrozumieniem.

----------


## dorkaS

> Nam segregowane wywożą co miesiąc i mamy dwa-trzy wory. Butelki, pety itp oczywiście zgniecione.


Czyli mniej więcej godzina max dwie  palenia takim badziewiem non-stop.

----------


## jajmar

> Czyli mniej więcej godzina max dwie  palenia takim badziewiem non-stop.


Skąd wiesz  ile worek butelek się pali ?

----------


## dorkaS

> Skąd wiesz  ile worek butelek się pali ?


Takie skrzywienie zawodowe. Testowany czas palenia butelek PET, kartonów zawilgoconych i suchych, papierów luźnych i książek, szmat wilgotnych i suchych, opakowań zawierających folię aluminową w środku i mnóstwo innych  w różnego typu paleniskach, z ogniskiem o średnicy min. 1m włącznie.
I zmartwię Cię, niestety nie palę butelkami ani plastikowymi ani innymi, puszek tez nie wyrzucam, bo oddaję je za kaucją, która u mnie jest całkiem wysoka.

----------


## fotohobby

> Czyli mniej więcej godzina max dwie  palenia takim badziewiem non-stop.


Tylko, że nikt nie pali tego non stop, a sukcesywnie, co jakiś czas produkując smród. Jak takich w okolicy jest czterech, tomsmród jest niemal permanentny.

----------


## dorkaS

> Tylko, że nikt nie pali tego non stop, a sukcesywnie, co jakiś czas produkując smród. Jak takich w okolicy jest czterech, tomsmród jest niemal permanentny.


Obawiam się, że problem nie leży w jednostkowych gospodarstwach, a już na pewno nie na skalę, którą chętnie wszyscy punktują. 
Jesli masz czterech, to nawet jeśli wrzucą pojedynczą butelkę raz na pół godziny, to trzeba mieć fuksa, aby akurat załapać się na permanentny smród. Chyba, że dane domy leżą w niecce i akurat jest bardzo wilgotno/mgliście.

----------


## fotohobby

Nie rozumiem, co chcesz przekazać ?
Ze problem nie istnieje, a buteleczka co pół godziny to nic złego ?

----------


## kemot_p

> Tak jak gigantyczny letni smog w Krakowie spowodowany podobno setkami piecy opalanych węglem i szmatami. W lecie podkreślam.


A może to z grillów? 
P.S. Dla mnie też temat Krakowa jest grubymi nićmi szyty.

----------


## dorkaS

> Nie rozumiem, co chcesz przekazać ?
> Ze problem nie istnieje, a buteleczka co pół godziny to nic złego ?


Chcę zwrócić uwagę a propos przykładu z Czantorią by się głębiej zastanawiać na tym, co się przekazuje dalej. 
Problem niewątpliwie istnieje, tylko warto zbadać jaki jest przyczynowo-skutkowy związek między zanieczyszczeniem, jego koncetracją i miejscami wytwarzania. To nie jest czarno-biały obrazek, bez względu na kolor dymu.

Tak samo jak problem palenia liści w jesieni  w rozproszonych obszarach miejskich. Czy palone liście zatruwają  atmosferę, jeśli tak, to jakimi związkami czy są po prostu uciążliwe dla otoczenia ze względu na gęsty, zawiesisty dym związany z dużą ilością zawartej w niej wilgoci. To są zasadniczo dwie różne sprawy, a podciągane przez ekoterrorystów pod jedno.

----------


## fotohobby

No więc przekazałem Ci, że wystarczają cztery kominy, żeby w obrębie ulicy,  przy bezwiecznej pogodzie czuć "domieszki"  spalane z miałem.

----------


## malwusia

Wiadomo, że problem jest bardziej skomplikowany i nie eko-groszek najbardziej syfi, ale auta, których  jeździ coraz więcej i najtańsze miały węglowe oraz śmieci palone w gospodarstwach domowych. Opał coraz droższy, wywóz śmieci także, nie zanosi się niestety na lepsze. 
Pomijając aspekt ekologiczny, póki co eko groszek wychodzi relatywnie tanio  zarówno w inwestycji jak i eksploatacji. Nie wiadomo jednak, jak długo??? 
A inwestycja nie jest na rok czy dwa, ale na kilkanaście lat. Warto by się więc jednak nad tematem bliżej pochylić, skoro budowa dopiero w planach.

----------


## Arturo72

> Pomijając aspekt ekologiczny, póki co eko groszek wychodzi relatywnie tanio  zarówno w inwestycji jak i eksploatacji.


Mylisz się:



> Sąsiad też na ekosyf nie da sobie powiedzieć złego słowa...bo ma ciepło 
> A to,że spałił 3t ekosyfu za rok w mniejszym domu ode mnie za który zapłacił ok.2700zł a ja przez ten czas za to samo w większym zapłaciłem 1000zł to pokazuje jak inwestorzy nie mają pojęcia od czego zależą ich rachunki za ogrzewanie.
> Swoją drogą,gdybym ogrzewał dom prądem to zapłaciłbym tyle co sąsiad grzejący ekosyfem w mniejszym domu 
> Ale on przynajmniej wie "z czym to się je" a że zacofany na maksa to inna kwestia


Dla mnie relatywnie tanio wychodzi ogrzewanie prądem,tak w inwestycji jak i w eksploatacji.
W nowych domach oczywiście.

----------


## samotnik

To nieważne, że to tylko "godzina palenia" tym syfem. Ludzie to i tak dorzucają, bo to zawsze jakaś oszczędność. Grażyna, po co to wynosisz do śmieci, wrzuć do pieca.

----------


## malwusia

Arturo

To że sąsiad tyle płaci, to jeszcze nie jest miarodajne, bo dom ma większy, ale może dużo gorzej ocieplony, może mieć kocioł źle ustawiony, palić od dołu itd.
Tak sobie gdybam, nie mam i przenigdy  nie chciałabym takiego kotła w nowym domu. Przez 18 lat widziałam, czym oddycham, wystarczy  :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> Arturo
> 
> To że sąsiad tyle płaci, to jeszcze nie jest miarodajne, bo dom ma większy, ale może dużo gorzej ocieplony, może mieć kocioł źle ustawiony, palić od dołu itd.


No oczywiście,że nie jest miarodajne ale to pokazuje to,że inwestorzy nie mają pojęcia o tym,że ekogroszek jest drogim systemem grzewczym i to w instalacji i też w eksploatacji a utarło się bezzasadnie że jest najtańszym co jest bzdurą bo dla mnie najtańszym był system grzewczy na prąd a ekosyf najdroższym.
A sąsiad ma dom mniejszy o 10m2 ale ma smoka 16kW  :wink:

----------


## bowess

I dyskusja poszła w palnie.  :smile: 

Na razie koncepcja budowy kolego *pawelpol* jest taka, że powstanie budynek o nieznanym zapotrzebowaniu na ciepło. Wstępnie ogrzewane byłoby około pół kubatury budynku, docelowa byłaby znacznie większa. Od tego, do jakiego etapu dociepleń udałoby się doprowadzić surowe poddasze, jakie byłyby sposoby odcięcia zimnych pomieszczeń od tych ogrzewanych zależeć będzie koszt grzania w kolejnych sezonach.
Moi rodzice też naście lat temu, kiedy w miasteczku budowano sieć gazową nie chcieli gazu. Ojciec tradycjonalista nadal uważa, że ma dobrze, napali sobie drewnem albo węglem i ciepło jest. Mama jednak nie jest zachwycona paleniem - zwłaszcza w lecie i coraz częściej w rozmowach porusza temat a to instalacji solarnej cwu, a to ewentualnego przyłącza gazu. Jak to mówią - lepsze jest wrogiem dobrego.  :smile: 
Przy obecnych materiałach i technologiach, które pozwalają osiągnąć parametry budynku o jakich nasi rodzice pojęcia nie mieli, prąd czy gaz oraz bezobsługowość kotłowni to nie jest fanaberia bogaczy.

----------


## Amelia 2

*pawelpol * wracając do Twojego pierwszego postu to źle odczytujesz powierzchnię pomieszczenia nad garażem,  41m2 to jest po podłodze a że ścianka kolankowa jest  niska to w rzeczywistości pow. użytkowa wynosi ok.25m2.
Sypialnia na parterze w miejscu salonu to kiepski pomysł :no:  mam bardzo podobny projekt "PLANETA II" i wiem że całe życie toczy się właśnie na dole kuchnia-salon-taras. Góra jest częścią prywatną i goście tam nie mają wstępu, o  niewygodzie noszenia naczyń na pięterko nie trzeba chyba tłumaczyć.....
Też wprowadziłam się do domu z wykończonym tylko parterem, za tymczasową moją sypialnię robił salon, syn mieszkał w małym pokoju na dole. Stopniowo szykowaliśmy górę, najpierw 2 sypialnie, potem kolejny pokój, dopiero w tym roku będę robić łazienkę na poddaszu (chociaż cały czas jest użytkowana taka "betonowa" :big grin: ) a na końcu pokoje nad garażem. 
Podniosłam ściankę kolankową o 2 pustaki ale przedłużyłam krokwie i jest wygodniej a na zewnatrz nie widać zmiany bryły, nawet PINB się nie dopatrzył :wink: 
Wybierając projekt  domu chciałam mieć m.in. zadaszony  taras na który wychodzi się z salonu, duży garaż, spiżarnię, na parterze pokój "babciny' i łazienkę z prysznicem a nie chciałam balkonów - jedyny jaki był w projekcie został zlikwidowany.
Koszt budowy wyniósł ok. 450 tys  :ohmy:  mimo że materiały nie były z górnej półki i wykańczanie - oprócz glazur- robiliśmy sami...

----------


## pawelpol

Witam po przerwie  :Smile:  mam nocki  i troszkę więcej czasu na forum. (Pracuje na dom 1,5 etatu )
Przez tydzień sporo przemyśleń,  dyskusji.  Projekt na fajnej aplikacji na stronie jednego z popularnych sklepów budowanych stworzyliśmy przeróbki takie by faktycznie uprościć bryle, skrócić  dom  usunięcie wykuszu,  jaskolek,  dwóch balkonów, oraz ograniczenie do dwóch kominów. A nad garażami zrobimy sobie sypialnie,  salon zostanie na dole. łącznie będzie ok 150m. Obliczylismy zapotrzebowanie  na materiał  do ssz  bez ociepleń i licząc  90% robót  samodzielnie powinno wyjść 100tys  max. Pustak ceramiczny 25x37mm. Sciana grubosc 25. Początkowo ocieplimy ściany  od środka wełna mineralna  5cm,  na to stelaż z k-g. Góra będzie izolowana  stropem betonowym  ok 15cm  + styropian. Zewnętrzne ściany styropian 12cm + tynk,  z tym ze to jakis  rok -dwa po wprowadzeniu  się.  Na podłogi puścimy rurki do ogrzewania ale tylko w salonie, łazienkach i kuchni. Po wielu analizach stwierdzamy  ze gaz jest wygodniejszy  a przy dobrym ociepleniu wyjdzie nie tak źle.  Ale przede wszystkim  brak konieczności kotłowni. 
Następne koszty do założonego minimum do wprowadzenia się, to zrobienie na poddaszu ścian i podłóg,  ocieplenie i tam początkowo tyle jeśli chodzi o poddasze. Reszta w miarę kasy i potrzeb. Mieszkać będziemy na dole wiec pełne wykonczenie i umeblowanie. Tam będą dwa pokoje z kuchnią wiec na początek wystarczy. W następnej kolejności zajmiemy się naszym małżeńskim apartamentem czyli  sypialnia nad garażem.  Z własną łazienką  :smile:  ogólnie policzylismy  sobie materiały  jakie potrzebujemy i dolozylismy 10% i powinniśmy się po wydaniu kolejnych ok 100tys wprowadzic  (piec, ocieplenia, ściany (kg)i podłogi  (panele) , instalacje, meble dół).  Potem jak juz się urwiemy  od teściów i będziemy na upragnionym swoim zajmiemy się reszta czyli elewacja jakimś sensowniejszym płotem,  kostką na wjazd,  wykończeniem sypialni  nad garażami , a góry tak na prawdę aż dzieci nie dorosną nie będziemy potrzebowali. Sumaryczny koszt to pewnie ok 300tys. Nie umiem  wymyślic  na co miałbym wydać te pół miliona czy nawet 400tys.

Być może się mylę,  jednak czytając forum samorobow,  rozmawiając z okolicznymi budującymi,  no i biorąc pod uwagę dość tani region (okolice  Jaworzna) jestem dobrej myśli  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## qosek

"Początkowo ocieplimy ściany od środka wełna mineralna 5cm, na to stelaż z k-g."

Że co ? Ocieplasz zawsze od strony ZIMNEJ ! Inaczej masz punkt rosy w domu (+ od groma mostkow termicznych).
Do tego wybrales pustak ceramiczny .... Obserwowalem budowe u mojej siostry (Purotherm), obserwuje moja budowe (Ytong). I wg mnie zdecydowanie gorzej buduje sie z ceramiki (bardziej sie kruszy, masz wiecej odpadow - STRAT, trudniej go rowno ulozyc). A Ty bez doswiadczenia chcesz z niego budowac ....

A przewidujesz koszty dodatkowe ?
- kontener na smieci (jak budujesz z ceramiki bedziesz ich mial sporo)
- wynajem koparki ?
- prad budowlany
- koszt projektow i przylaczy (woda, gaz, kanaliza prad) (ja za sama studnie do wody mam dac 1600, elektryk za podlaczenie RBetki chce 250zl, koszt wody/kanalizy bede mial niedlugo)
- kierownik budowy (2000 min)
- jak masz pecha i masz gline na dzialce - piach do obsypywania fundamentow (moja siostra budujac 250m2 w parterze poplynela na 12 000 za piach .... )
- okna dachowe (ja mysle ze min 700zl/okno - jak chcesz 3-szybowe to ponad 1000zl/okno)
- okna/drzwi/brame garazowa

Do tego - ja mam bardzo podobny projekt (Dom w Rododendronach 6 G2N - Archonu) - usuniecie jaskolek spowoduje, ze:
- pokoje na pietrze beda duzo mniejsze (jak juz to robisz to podnies scianke kolankowa - ja mam 1m)
- pokoje na pietrze beda ciemne (na prawde duzo sciatla trafia przez jaskolki, okna dachowe nie daja tyle swiatla)

----------


## budowlany_laik

*pawelpol*, dam Ci radę z doświadczenia na Twą przyszłą spokojną głowę. Byś mógł cieszyć się domem, a nie później ciągle kombinować i narzekać, że wszystko drogie itp. (gdy skończą się środki finansowe).

Masz kwotę budowy z kosztorysu czy planów na: dom, polbruki i ogrodzenie. Pomnóż ją przez 1,5. 
Jeśli będziesz miał na tę wartość środki (a nie, że "może wykombinujesz", "może pożyczysz"), to buduj.

Większość budujących optymistycznie zaniża koszty (że "własnymi siłami", "inni dali radę"), a później widać niedokończone elewacje, zupełny brak ogrodów, brak nawierzchni utwardzonych, albo np. zamianę paliwa z ekogroszku na drewno, bo "kasy już brak na wszystko".

----------


## Bejaro

Region nie jest tani.

Zamiast słuchać innych daj do wyceny z projektu dach,więźbę rynny,okna strop ,beton cegły-zobaczysz ile to kosztuje.

Koszty przyłączeń wraz z projektami.Prace ziemne.

Można samemu,ale licz na siebie-znam takie przypadki budowa z ojcem i bratem,ojciec zachorował brat stracił pracę i wyjechał za granicę,musisz to wszystko brać pod uwagę.

Znajomi np którzy zajmują się budownictwem zawodowo najpierw zrobią płatne zlecenia,a przysługi w czasie wolnym ....

Dojdzie Ci koszt zapewnienia im posiłków,bo nikt za darmo bez choćby jedzenia i napojów nie będzie pracować.

KG nie jest tanią technologią w stosunku do tynków,a pomysł z takim ociepleniem...

Organizacja materiałów i praca i budowanie pochłonie mnóstwo czasu,1,5 etatu plus własnoręczne stawianie domu jest niewykonalne.

----------


## jajmar

> Początkowo ocieplimy ściany  od środka wełna mineralna  5cm,  na to stelaż z k-g. Góra będzie izolowana  stropem betonowym  ok 15cm  + styropian. Zewnętrzne ściany styropian 12cm + tynk,  z tym ze to jakis  rok -dwa po wprowadzeniu  się.  Na podłogi puścimy rurki do ogrzewania ale tylko w salonie, łazienkach i kuchni. Po wielu analizach stwierdzamy  ze gaz jest wygodniejszy  a przy dobrym ociepleniu wyjdzie nie tak źle.  Ale przede wszystkim  brak konieczności kotłowni.


Myślenie o gazie to dobry kierunek ale to co opisujesz to nieporozumienie. Nie ociepla się od środka bo od grzyba sie nie uchronisz. 
Co to znaczy początkowo? Chcesz to ocieplić otynkować na 2 -3 lata a potem rozebrać? To ogromne koszty.
Strop (beton) nie jest izolatorem.
Jeżeli w takim domu nieocieplonym właściwie uruchomisz kocioł na gaz to dołączysz do grona tych co marudzą "grzeje gazem rachunki ogromne a  w domu zimno".   W ociepleniu nie ma drogi na skróty to musisz zrobić porządnie aby poczuć w portfelu.

Zakładanie 12 cm ocieplenia to strasznie słabe założenie. 15 to minimum ale ja bym myślał o 20cm.

----------


## ezg2014

Z takimi założeniami budowa skończy się katastrofą. Tzn. wybudujesz, ale nie wykończysz albo dasz radę tylko do SSO.   Jak zaczniesz budować i zobaczysz, jakie są koszty zaczniesz szukać oszczędnośći i skończy sie na gorszych materiałach, braku izolacji itp. Dużo takich domów w mojej miejscowości. Strach to kupić, bo widać, że oszczędzali na wszystkim i np. nie wiadomo jak z izolacją przeciwwilgociową. Mozesz skończyć z rozgrzebaną budową i mieszkać w jednym pokoju z kuchnią, bez zrobionej elewacji. Licz minimalnie 3000zł za m2 podłogi. Jak nie masz tyle, buduj mniejszy dom lub doskładaj.

----------


## fotohobby

> Nie umiem  wymyślic  na co miałbym wydać te pół miliona czy nawet 400tys.
> 
> Być może się mylę,  jednak czytając forum samorobow,  rozmawiając z okolicznymi budującymi,  no i biorąc pod uwagę dość tani region (okolice  Jaworzna) jestem dobrej myśli 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Bardzo się mylisz  :smile: 

Przede wszystkim, mając 5cm wełny na ścianie (i to jeszcze ocieplonej ze złamaniem wszelkich reguł) nie będziesz mógł zakończyć budowy i oddać dom do użytku, z uwagi na brak wymaganej izolacyjności ścian.
Czyli będziesz mieszkał na budowie, za co grozi mandat 5 tyś zł, jeśli "życzliwy" zawiadomi odpowiedni organ.
Mandat nakładac można tydzień w tydzień - póki sie z budowy nie wyprowadzisz, albo jej nie zakończysz.

Na co wydać 400tyś, go juz ktoś wyżej napisał.
Na to, czego nawet nie potrafisz sobie jeszcze wyobrazić, ze bedzie konieczne.

A nie ma nic gorszego,miz naharować się przez lata na swojej budowie, a potem urządzić ją marketowym szajsem, który ani nie wyglada, tak jak to sobie wymarzyliście, a po paru latach trzeba będzie go skuwać, wymieniać, wydawać znów pieniądze.
Weź te 150 tys kredytu i buduj po ludzku.

----------


## Bejaro

Z powodu braku ocieplenia też wymiary budynku nie będą się zgadzać i znowu z odbiorem problem,a barierki wszelkie też nawet balkonowe do odbioru trzeba mieć..

----------


## piotrek0m

> "
> 
> Do tego wybrales pustak ceramiczny .... Obserwowalem budowe u mojej siostry (Purotherm), obserwuje moja budowe (Ytong). I wg mnie zdecydowanie gorzej buduje sie z ceramiki (bardziej sie kruszy, masz wiecej odpadow - STRAT, trudniej go rowno ulozyc). A Ty bez doswiadczenia chcesz z niego budowac ....


Porotherm się kruszy ??
Nie zauważyłem, a budowałem z Porothermu ?! 
Ale może miałem solidnego majstra, który szanował mój materiał? Docinki wykorzystał do wymurowania ściany pomiędzy garażem a domem, ściany były bardzo równe i proste. Pierwszy kontener zamówiłem dopiero na wywiezienie gruzu po cięciu dachówki.

----------


## pawelpol

Czyli nie powinno się w ogóle ścian od środka ocieplac  nawet wełna która oddycha? Czy chodzi o to ze najpierw zewnętrzne ściany?

----------


## jajmar

> Czyli nie powinno się w ogóle ścian od środka ocieplac  nawet wełna która oddycha? Czy chodzi o to ze najpierw zewnętrzne ściany?


Ściany nie oddychają. 

Ociepla się zawsze od strony zimnej, nigdy od strony ciepłej.

----------


## Arturo72

> Czyli nie powinno się w ogóle ścian od środka ocieplac  nawet wełna która oddycha?


Dom "oddycha" przez sprawną wentylację a nie przez materiał izolacyjny.



> Ociepla się zawsze od strony zimnej, nigdy od strony ciepłej.


Nie do końca.
Thermodom czy tam mur ma izolację od środka i to ze styro  :wink:

----------


## marchew

Jest taki Jeden na tym forum.... Netbet go zwą - nie dość, że samorób, to jeszcze zamieszkali w niewykończonym domu na dole tylko. Poczytaj jego dziennik.

----------


## jajmar

> Thermodom czy tam mur ma izolację od środka i to ze styro


Wiedziałem że znajdzie sie ktoś kto zakwestionuje moje zdanie. Przykład taki sobie, są lepsze od środka ocieplania. Co do zasady na takim etapie budowy i wiedzy o budownictwie powtarzam ocieplenie po stronie zimnej.

----------


## dorcze

Działkę obok mam dokładnie taki dom - zaczynali od kwoty 250 tys, aktualnie dobrali juz 400 tys kredytu. budują z porothermu. 

Mówisz sypialnia nad garażem - zdajesz sobie sprawę z różnycy poziomów? W kosztorysie uwzględnij też błędy w projekcie, jak np właśnie nieuwzględniona różnica poziomów, inne wymiary ścian, okien, itp.

----------


## Amelia 2

> Mówisz sypialnia nad garażem - zdajesz sobie sprawę z różnycy poziomów?


a w czym problem? też mam pomieszczenia nad garażem niżej od reszty domu ale to tylko 2 małe schodki.

----------


## pawelpol

witam ponownie! obecnie kończymy dach, plan troszeczke się zwiększył i projekt urósł do 200m2.  oczywiście czytając moje pierwsze posty w temacie sam z siebie się nasmiewam heheh , aczkolwiek aż tak źle tez nie jest. do dachu , okien, drzwi i bramy wyniesie nas to ok. 195 ooo.  ale te 50k na wykonczenie to oczywiście śmiech na sali, zmieniamy typy na 200k - bez poddasza. Pozdrawiam i zwracam honor!  :Smile:

----------


## Elfir

> Ściany nie oddychają. 
> 
> Ociepla się zawsze od strony zimnej, nigdy od strony ciepłej.


Francuzi o tym  nie wiedzą. U nich ociepla się domy od wewnątrz.

----------


## Clinu

> Francuzi o tym  nie wiedzą. U nich ociepla się domy od wewnątrz.


czego to ma w zasadzie dowieść? bo nie chwytam.

----------


## Arturo72

> czego to ma w zasadzie dowieść? bo nie chwytam.


Że ściany "nie oddychają"  :smile:

----------


## Clinu

> Że ściany "nie oddychają"


Ja zgadzam się z tym zdaniem również, ale tylko ogólnie, bo gdyby spojrzeć na to bardziej skrupulatnie to wychodzi na to, że jakaś dyfuzja pary jest, czyli coś tam oddychają... ale to takie czepianie się, więc to zostawmy.

Ja chciałbym się dowiedzieć więcej o tej francuskiej technologi, bo mi się wydaje, że jak ocieplę od wewnątrz ścianę, to mi się wykropli wilgoć na wełnie od strony ściany (styk muru cer. i wełny). Nie stanie się to od razu, ale powiedzmy po 5-8 latach. Może da się to zrobić zostawiając między wełną i ścianą pustkę powietrzną - wentylowaną.

Nie widzę żadnego sensu w przypadku autora dla takiego działania w ogóle, wolałbym dokleić 5 cm styro na zewnątrz i jak doskładam kasę to dokleję kolejne warstwy. Ocieplanie od wewnątrz to skomplikowana sprawa i zostawiłbym to dla takich wypadków jak stara kamienica, gdzie nie da się nic zrobić z elewacją.

----------


## Elfir

> czego to ma w zasadzie dowieść? bo nie chwytam.


O tym, że takie kategoryczne stwierdzenia jajmara nie mają pokrycia w praktyce.

----------


## Clinu

> O tym, że takie kategoryczne stwierdzenia jajmara nie mają pokrycia w praktyce.


Ja tylko chciałem, żebyś napisała coś więcej o tej technologii, bo narazie takie ogólne stwierdzenie, że można ocieplać ściany od wewnątrz to przyniesie inwestorowi z czasem ból głowy.

----------


## Elfir

Technologia to mur który został od wewnątrz ocieplony wełną a na to ruszt z karton-gipsu lub boazeria. Nie budowałam tego domu, ale w nim mieszkałam we Francji.
Z informacji od miejscowych dowiedziałam się, że wszystkie domu są tak budowane (Alpy) i  nikt nie wpadł na pomysł robić na odwrót. 
Przejrzenie wyrywkowych ofert francuskich deweloperów i biur projektowych oraz zdjęć wnętrz francuskich domów (charakterystyczny brak parapetów wewnętrznych, okno licowane jest ze ścianą) potwierdziło, że we Francji ociepla się tylko od wewnątrz, poza domami pasywnymi, których technologia przyszła z Niemiec. 

Na ten sposób osadzenia okna, bez parapetu zwróciłam uwagę już wcześniej i zastanawiałam się z czego wynika. Teraz już wiem  :big grin: 






Wewnętrzną izolację ma też Arka Koniecznego.

----------


## Clinu

> Technologia to mur który został od wewnątrz ocieplony wełną a na to ruszt z karton-gipsu lub boazeria. Nie budowałam tego domu, ale w nim mieszkałam we Francji.
> Z informacji od miejscowych dowiedziałam się, że wszystkie domu są tak budowane (Alpy) i  nikt nie wpadł na pomysł robić na odwrót. 
> Przejrzenie wyrywkowych ofert francuskich deweloperów i biur projektowych oraz zdjęć wnętrz francuskich domów (charakterystyczny brak parapetów wewnętrznych, okno licowane jest ze ścianą) potwierdziło, że we Francji ociepla się tylko od wewnątrz, poza domami pasywnymi, których technologia przyszła z Niemiec. 
> 
> Na ten sposób osadzenia okna, bez parapetu zwróciłam uwagę już wcześniej i zastanawiałam się z czego wynika. Teraz już wiem 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No to właściwie nie wiemy do końca ad. Francji jak tam jest to zrobione, czy jest jakaś wentylowana pustka czy nie.

Co do Arki Koniecznego:
Cytat z wywiadu, źródło: Bryla.pl



> *
> Skoro na zewnątrz będzie surowy beton, to ściany zostaną ocieplone od wewnątrz?*
> 
> - Pewnie wszyscy krzykną, że przecież tak się nie robi, bo wyjdzie grzyb. A ja mówię, że można, tylko trzeba zachować podstawowe zasady, a więc musi być przewiew, powietrze. Pracuję nad tym z fizykiem budowli. Metodę ocieplania budynku od wewnątrz chciałem już wprowadzić w powstającym właśnie gmachu muzeum w Szczecinie, ale to zamówienie publiczne i ogromna odpowiedzialność, więc postanowiłem to przetestować na własnym domu. Między ścianą a izolacją stworzymy pustkę powietrzną, potem położymy styrodur, na to tynk.


Wniosek: Musi między ścianą być pustka i to wentylowana (przewiew), a sam Architekt woli to przetestować na sobie zanim wykorzysta to na innym (bardzo odpowiedzialnie).

----------


## Elfir

Dlaczego "nie wiemy", jak wiemy? 
Bardzo dobrze obejrzałam sobie konstrukcję i projekt, bo mnie zaintrygował. Między innymi z powodu głoszonej tutaj tezy, że "się nie da".
To był nowy dom, chyba 3-letni.
Ja nie opisuję samej technologii i jej niuansów typu "pustka", tylko fakt, że ociepla się od wewnątrz.

Przykładowe francuskie wyrywki z projektów domów:

----------


## Elfir

I strona z projektami gotowymi:
http://www.maisonsdominiquecharles.f...charles-3.html

(jak kliknie się na dany dom to trzeba przewijać obrazki, by dojść do rzutów)

----------


## Clinu

> (...)Między innymi z powodu głoszonej tutaj tezy, że "się nie da".
> To był nowy dom, chyba 3-letni.
> Ja nie opisuję samej technologii i jej niuansów typu "pustka", tylko fakt, że ociepla się od wewnątrz. (...)


To właśnie o te niuanse chodzi, bo jeszcze ktoś pomyśli, że przylepi styropian/wełnę od środka i będzie dobrze, a nie będzie.
To, że ktoś tak zrobił to też nie znaczy, że jest dobrze. Grzyb po 3 latach w takich warunkach nie wyjdzie nam na wierzch, ale po 10 latach to już kto wie...

Żeby nie było, że się uczepiłem, Da się ocieplić od wewnątrz, ale laik może popełnić błędy, po których będzie konieczny gruntowny remont związany z odgrzybianiem.
Ocieplanie od zewnątrz jest natomiast bezpieczne pod tym względem.

----------


## jajmar

> Dlaczego "nie wiemy", jak wiemy? 
> Bardzo dobrze obejrzałam sobie konstrukcję i projekt, bo mnie zaintrygował. Między innymi z powodu głoszonej tutaj tezy, że "się nie da".
> To był nowy dom, chyba 3-letni.
> Ja nie opisuję samej technologii i jej niuansów typu "pustka", tylko fakt, że ociepla się od wewnątrz.
> 
> Przykładowe francuskie wyrywki z projektów domów:


Zdaję się ze to w sporej mierze do mnie pijesz, zadam wiec jedno pytanie czy to nie jest szkielet? Czy elewacja na tym budynku to nie jest elewacja wentylowana? Jeżeli jest przynajmniej raz TAK, to ocieplenie nadal jest po zimnej stronie.

----------


## jajmar

> To właśnie o te niuanse chodzi, bo jeszcze ktoś pomyśli, że przylepi styropian/wełnę od środka i będzie dobrze, a nie będzie.
> To, że ktoś tak zrobił to też nie znaczy, że jest dobrze. Grzyb po 3 latach w takich warunkach nie wyjdzie nam na wierzch, ale po 10 latach to już kto wie...


Brawo. Dokładnie tak jak piszesz nie można pomijać tych szczegółów to jest istota ocieplenia.

----------


## Elfir

> Zdaję się ze to w sporej mierze do mnie pijesz, zadam wiec jedno pytanie czy to nie jest szkielet? Czy elewacja na tym budynku to nie jest elewacja wentylowana? Jeżeli jest przynajmniej raz TAK, to ocieplenie nadal jest po zimnej stronie.


Tylko na tym rysunku można tak uznać. Innych brak zaznaczonej szczeliny. 








Oczywiście znajdę też rysunki z izolacją na zewnątrz i ze szczeliną.
Natomiast te powyżej pokazują, jak to było w domu, w którym mieszkałam.

Problem w tym, że we Francji inwestor nie buduje. Można wybrać sobie dom z katalogu, ale buduje deweloper. Stąd brak forum budowlanych, gdzie można byłoby tę kwestię omówić z tymi, co budują.

----------


## Elfir

http://www.bricoleurdudimanche.com/f...complexes.html

i tu:



Na jednym z rysunków było wspomniane o punkcie skraplania. Zdaniem autora rysunku rozwiązaniem była izolacja paroszczelna między pokojem a wełną mineralną. 



Nie jest to moja opinia, bo mnie też zdumiewa ten sposób budowania.



EDIT:
Znalazłam forum BRICO w którym firma budowlana promująca ocieplenie na zewnątrz pokazuje na zdjęciach etapy izolowania domu. 
http://www.forum-isolation.com/chois...-exterieur.htm

opinie komentujących są...ciekawe.
- przez styropian ściana nie oddycha
- placki kleju powinny umożliwiać tworzenie się pustki powietrznej między ścianą a izolacją

----------


## jajmar

Tylko weźmy pod uwagę to że Francja ma jednak deko inny klimat niż Polska. Z czym to się wiążę z fizyka przegród i z obciążeniami ( Katowicka hala była Włoska czy Hiszpańska? - nie pamiętam). 

Nie można brać czegoś co ktoś buduje w innej strefie klimatycznej i pokazywać ze u ans tez tak można. To tak nie działa.

----------


## scrabie

Ale się uczepiliście tego izolowania od wewnątrz, dobrze że TB tego nie widzi  :smile:  A tak serio, to należy zastosować folię paroszczelną oraz sprawną wentylację i będzie po sprawie  :smile: 
Jeśli chodzi zaś o klejenie styro na zewnątrz, na placki, tak aby pozostawić szczelinę wentylacyjną, to jest to idiotyzm  :smile:  O czym niejednokrotnie na tym forum  mówiliśmy  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

> Tylko weźmy pod uwagę to że Francja ma jednak deko inny klimat niż Polska. Z czym to się wiążę z fizyka przegród i z obciążeniami ( Katowicka hala była Włoska czy Hiszpańska? - nie pamiętam). 
> .


Naprawdę w Alpach (a tam mieszkałam) ten klimat jest tak dalece różny w porównaniu z Wielkopolską?
Nie ma tam temperatur po -10 stopni?
Bez przesady - Francja to nie tropiki.

----------


## Elfir

> Jeśli chodzi zaś o klejenie styro na zewnątrz, na placki, tak aby pozostawić szczelinę wentylacyjną, to jest to idiotyzm  O czym niejednokrotnie na tym forum  mówiliśmy


My tak. We Francji mają inny ogląd na tę sprawę.

----------


## Raine

Wracając do pytania założyciela wątku. Salon 40 metrów to fajny duży i przestronny salon w którym będziesz czuł się dobrze. Jak ustawisz wypoczynek i mebelki to wcale nie będzie dużo wolnego miejsca. Co do kasy. To myślę, że 150 tysięcy to dużo dużo... za mało. Projekt kosztowny, dach kosztowny... Owszem można na razie nie wykańczać góry ale i tak koszty będą duże, nawet przy systemie gospodarczym

----------


## Misterhajt

> My tak. We Francji mają inny ogląd na tę sprawę.


Coś ty się tak uczepiła tej Francji?!
We Francji mają burdel na ulicach i nie tylko na ulicach. I o czym to świadczy?

----------


## Misterhajt

> Salon 40 metrów to fajny duży i przestronny salon w którym będziesz czuł się dobrze. Jak ustawisz wypoczynek i mebelki to wcale nie będzie dużo wolnego miejsca.


Salon 40m2 to kawał gmachu. Skąd ty wiesz, że ktoś będzie czuł się tam dobrze? 
Wg mnie to przewymiarowane pomieszczenie i uwierz, że niektórzy ludzie, siedząc na wypoczynku za 6tys, pomyślą:  - po chuj mi tak wielki salon?

----------


## Elfir

> Coś ty się tak uczepiła tej Francji?!
> We Francji mają burdel na ulicach i nie tylko na ulicach. I o czym to świadczy?


Nie mieszam polityki z budownictwem. Przeczytaj całość, to dowiesz  się dlaczego przytoczyłam tu ten przykład.

----------


## Clinu

> Nie mieszam polityki z budownictwem. Przeczytaj całość, to dowiesz  się dlaczego przytoczyłam tu ten przykład.


To racja, że obie te sprawy to zgoła co innego, ale Twój przykład w tym wątku to nie jest nic dobrego. Mur+wełna na stelażu zabezpieczona paroszczelną folią, na to płyty GK, to nie ma prawa działać, nawet zakładając 100% ciągłości paroizolacji, ta para wodna znajdzie się między murem i wełną i tam się skropli.

----------


## Elfir

Musi działać, skoro ludzie mieszkają tam bez grzyba na ścianach.

----------


## marcelix

> Salon 40m2 to kawał gmachu. Skąd ty wiesz, że ktoś będzie czuł się tam dobrze? 
> Wg mnie to przewymiarowane pomieszczenie i uwierz, że niektórzy ludzie, siedząc na wypoczynku za 6tys, pomyślą:  - po chuj mi tak wielki salon?


Jest to zapewne kwestia osobniczych preferencji. My mamy salon 60m2 + kuchnia 14m2 + antresola 80m2 i 4.3-6 metrów wysokości i jak dla mnie nie jest za duży. Z czasem nawet wydaje się mi mały. Po ustawieniu stołu, kanapy i drzewja avokado nie zostaje aż tak dużo miejsca. Z drugiej strony moja teściowa jest przerażona wielkością. Lepiej zrobić za duży salon niż bezsensowne za duże sypialnie lub lazienki

----------


## marcelix

> Musi działać, skoro ludzie mieszkają tam bez grzyba na ścianach.


Warunki klimatyczne mają inne niż u nas.

----------


## Elfir

To nie są tropiki. W Alpach spokojnie zimą temperatura spada do -10 stopni.

----------


## scrabie

> To racja, że obie te sprawy to zgoła co innego, ale Twój przykład w tym wątku to nie jest nic dobrego. Mur+wełna na stelażu zabezpieczona paroszczelną folią, na to płyty GK, to nie ma prawa działać, nawet zakładając 100% ciągłości paroizolacji, ta para wodna znajdzie się między murem i wełną i tam się skropli.


A wyjaśnij mi proszę, skąd ta wilgoć się tam znajdzie?

----------


## Misterhajt

> Jest to zapewne kwestia osobniczych preferencji. My mamy salon 60m2 + kuchnia 14m2 + antresola 80m2 i 4.3-6 metrów wysokości i jak dla mnie nie jest za duży.


Dlatego napisałem "niektórzy ludzie", a nie wszyscy, czy większość.

----------


## Misterhajt

> A wyjaśnij mi proszę, skąd ta wilgoć się tam znajdzie?


Nie do mnie pytanie, ale uważasz, że gołe ściany od zewnątrz nie ciągną wilgoci?
Bo jeżeli ciągną, to nie trudno sobie wyobrazić, że jak na taką ścianę słonko bezpośrednio przygrzeje, to tam ta wilgoć paruje, nie?

----------


## scrabie

Paruje, paruje, ale się nie wykropli, bo jest ciepło. A w zimę to nie ciągnie, bo powietrze suche jest.

----------


## Fo_

Istnieje takie coś jak sorpcja. Powoduje ona dążenie materiału do wilgotności równoważnej.  Ponadto różnice ciśnień  po obu stronach przegrody potęgują ruch gazów w przegrodzie.

----------


## scrabie

Dobrze, że mój stary dom o tym nie wie, bo pewnie by już się rozpadł. Panowie umówmy się jak jest wentylacja to nie ma grzyba, stary dom miał styro w środku, na zewnątrz nic i nic z nim nie było, zmieniłem okna, pojawił się grzyb w sypialni, dorobiłem kratkę, rozszczelniłem okna, częścowo znikł, częściowo został. Potem okazało się, że akurat w tym miejscu gdzie został ciekł dach i trociny były mokre. Teraz nagle okazuje się, że wszystko pognije, a u mnie w okolicy pełno domów, z cegłą na wierzchu i  jakoś stoją. cegła zawsze łapię wodę z deszczu (sorpcja) i jakoś wszystkie domy nadal stoją

----------


## Fo_

Zwykli ludzie mogą się umawiać, ale osoby zawodowo związane z budownictwem muszą znać mechanizm powstawania pewnych zjawisk. Grube przegrody o jednorodnej strukturze rządzą się swoimi prawami. Trochę inaczej to wygląda w przypadku ścian z wieloma warstwami. I nigdzie nie napisałem, że ściany od ruchu pary wodnej się rozpadną - one mogą się rozpaść pod pewnymi warunkami o co w starym budownictwie trudno ( chyba że ktoś mało kompetentny weźmie się za doradzanie w sprawach o których nie ma pojęcia).

----------


## Elfir

czyli co? Te francuskie projekty, które załączałam, projektowali ludzie bez wykształcenia architektonicznego?  :smile:

----------


## Fo_

Przejrzałem te projekty i potwierdza się to co napisałem w ostatnim zdaniu poprzedniego posta (przepraszam jeśli uraziłem). Nawiązała się też tam dyskusja która wiele powinna wyjaśnić. Nadmienię tylko że na rysunkach/zdjęciach pojawia się wiele specjalistycznych materiałów: folie "aktywne", płyty krzemo-organiczne, itp. Architekci i fizyka budowli - nie zawsze to idzie w parze. Podsumowując izolacja od wewnątrz jest możliwa, jednak ze względu na ograniczenia i koszty stosuje się ją w nielicznych przypadkach.

----------


## Elfir

myślisz, że we Francji nie patrzą na koszty?

----------


## Fo_

Koszty związane są z ograniczeniami, które we Francji mogą nie występować.

----------

